# 4x4 problem



## Colton browning (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a 09 thundercat 1000 im new to ATV's and when i try and put it into 4x4 it wont engage i tried it mutiple times and it did not work. The last time i tried it it went into 4x4 but i could not get it to disengage. Any ideas on what could be the issue?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Actuator or slide/coupler problem. Change the oil. Sometimes fresh oil makes it work smoothly again.


----------



## Colton browning (Jan 18, 2021)

So today i changed out the fluid in my front end i drove it to warm it up and when i sped up to about 25 and the Let the machine slow down by itself i heard a metallic clink sound in the front it did it about 2 or 3 times. When i went and tried out the 4wd it worked like it took 2 tries to go into 4wd then i flipped it back to 2wd and it felt like it came out. I went and tried the 4wd again and gave it some gas it clunked in the front end. Not sure whats going on with it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like the slide isn't fully moving in or out and the dogs are clipping the ends. Bet the pin on the end of the actuator is bent. Pull it and see. Once off yoy can also move the coupler/slide by hand to see if it's smooth.


----------



## Colton browning (Jan 18, 2021)

I had my dad ride it and he put it into 4x4 and he didnt have any of if happen this machine is confusing me


----------

